# Not a Knife but I'm proud as Heck



## StephanFowler (Jul 11, 2012)

I know it's not a knife but I just had to share the newest addition to my family


Say hello to my little girl



Elin Anne Fowler was born on July-08-2012

8Lb 1Oz

20 1/2&#8243;

born at exactly 2:40 PM



Mommy and Baby are home and happy


----------



## mhenry (Jul 11, 2012)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pabloz (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats....just wait till the grand children show up!!!! Girls grow up REALLLLLLLYYYYYY FFFFAAASSSSTTTT!!!!!!

PZ


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats to the Fowlers!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 11, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

AHHHHH so cute. Congratulation!!!!:groucho::jumping3::happy3: (groucho only because of the cigar.)


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats, best wishes and a speedy recovery to the mom and baby.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Great times...


----------



## chinacats (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Cheers!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats, and best of good fortune!


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats...what a wonderful time of life!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratz, love havin' kids. Wish we would have some more.....


----------



## Lefty (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats, Stefan!


----------



## Aphex (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations, thats awesome news.


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome...enjoy!


----------



## echerub (Jul 11, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 11, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2012)

What's the heat treat on that? hah! Congrats!


----------



## StephanFowler (Jul 11, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> What's the heat treat on that? hah! Congrats!



9 months of soak time at 98.2F and a air quench followed by a short bath in medium warm water


:doublethumbsup::rofl2:


----------



## markenki (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! Beautiful baby.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 12, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> What's the heat treat on that?



beat me to it!

Congrats!


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations!

Although that is a whole lot of estrogen in the future of your household.


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## mhlee (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations, Stephan!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 12, 2012)

StephanFowler said:


> 9 months of soak time at 98.2F and a air quench followed by a short bath in medium warm water
> 
> 
> :doublethumbsup::rofl2:



:rofl:


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 12, 2012)

Good to hear!


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 12, 2012)

StephanFowler said:


> 9 months of soak time at 98.2F and a air quench followed by a short bath in medium warm water


Lol

Congrats, she is adorable.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! SHE IS SO ADORABLE!!  

May her life be filled with all of the joys in the world.


----------



## GLE1952 (Jul 12, 2012)

Let me add my congratulations Stephan!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations. Wonderful.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2012)

Hearty congratulations!


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats to the whole Fowler family.

k.


----------



## WillC (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent News, Best wishes to you all:biggrin:


----------

